# Genie



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Can anyone help me. I have a girl of 2 who is pregnant. I took her on thinking she had been 'done' but sadly not. Don't worry she will be as soon as. She is getting big and showing all the signs and when she is lying on her side you can see (what I presume is) kitten movement. This is the but I don't understand... Mr Tom Cat from near us has suddenly started yowling and trying to get her. She isn't too interested and gives him a slap. Can this happen? Is he just sex mad? She is indoors now and will stay there for the duration.
Any help would be good

Rolliekins


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't know why he is interested, i thought that once a queen is pregnant then she went of heat. I know that if she is just pregnant then she can fall again but i think that there is a time line. I'm baffled.

xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i am not sure why they do it but i have a local stray tom yowling at my window every day because i have un dressed cats that i have taken in. I have nicknamed him chancer i will be getting him speyed soon too (borrowing a trap of a cat rescue). I do know that tom cats try and force the female back into heat by killing kittens sometimes


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks people! I have found out where he comes from today so lets hope he will be kept in and then go to the vets. I will let you know how Genie gets on with the kits and if I need any more help I will call you guys first. Cheers


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

When is Genie due? No idea about the tom, the tom cat that got mine pregnant came back for 2 weeks after but havent seem him since, also have no idea where he came from in the first place !


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

To be honest I don't know. She is getting pretty fat and wont leave me alone. As I said before I can see the kits moving about inside her. If it wasn't for that and the weight gain and the pinking up, I would think she was on heat. I really have no idea.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

if kittens are moving around she has to be in her last couple of weeks, mines got 2 weeks left, and its only last couple of days ive seen kittens moving properly.


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been feeling them for over a week. Oh hells bells


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

She is very vocal now and the tom cat who is bothering her is just as bad. She keeps trying to carry Sammy about who is twice her size. She's not happy about being inside because Sammy is outside and she doesn't want to be by herself. Just sit and wait I guess.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

A sudden upsurge of maternal insitinct is the most reliable indication that the birth is imminent - like today. What she wants to do, is to carry the "kitten" off to her nest. Keep her in! If you don't, she will hav e the kittens soemwhere outside and then you really will be panicking, believe me!

As for the tom cat, they do seem to get sexually interested shortly before the girl gives birth, I guess it's the smell. 

I'd put money on there being kittens this afternoon.

Liz


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i agree with liz. if she is overly maternal it usually means kittens will arrive a day or 2 after it starts


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Any sign of the kittens yet, mine has just had her milk come in and she is very vocal and very agitated. I have read that they sound like they are going in heat when the kitties start to move into place.

Keep us posted


xx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

No kits yet. She's getting a bit grumpy and is still trying to drag Sammy about the bedroom. She is finding it hard to settle.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Not long then mine is very grumpy she bit me but i need to check that her bits are clean, but i haven't been able to do this the last couple of days.. Fingers crossed that it won't be long

don't forget the camera

ruth
xx:001_tt2:


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

She has made a nest and, shall we say, emptied her system. Gone to litter tray 8 times this morning half of which didn't come to anything. Little cat boobs are swollen and she can't stand up for long. I think we are imminent. Wish me kitties.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

fingers crossed for you


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Keeping my finger cross good luck get the camera ready

xx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure her waters have just broken!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

How exciting! Just the distraction I need to take my mind off Tiffany. Any news yet? Can't wait for piccies, good luck


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

everybody is having their kitties and mine won't come, should,t be long. Did you notice when her milk came in. As poppy's came in 3 days ago and no sign.

xx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Over last night she got bigger and her milk was obviously coming in. Now her ribs are sticking out and she looks a very odd shape. She's much calmer now and does like it if I am on the floor with her.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

I think by the sounds of it she is going to have them sooner than later. This is so exciting just think in a couple of hours she could have babies. Keep us updated. Good luck

xx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Contractions started.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

how is she doing, its so exciting

xx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

For about three quarters of an hour she was having contractions about every 5 or 6 mins. Then there was a ring on the door bell and it all stopped. She is washing her bum about every 5 mins now and there is a bit of fluid to clean up every time. She wont be by herself so either me or my husband has to be with her. She seems to be sleeping allot and is very quiet. She is showing no signs of distress or discomfort and I think she is keeping her kits in so she can get more affection! She does seem to be enjoying herself. I know I'm hungry. She may be off her food but I can't survive on 1 fairy cake all day


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

thats good news she'll have before midnite get your camera ready, im hoping that i dont have long to wait.

xx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

You will be the first to know:thumbup1::


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

ha ha she sounds like she is being a little minx winding you up like that hopefully she will pop them out soon


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any news ..this is soo exciting. My little ones will be going next week I need a kitten fix!!lol


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Wish I had more to report. Nothing is going on.


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

Im going to guess about 1.30am (tonight) Saturday morning!!!!! and five kittens!!:wink5:


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope it's soon. I'm tired and can't go to bed until they are born. She will get into the bed other wise


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Well it's 1:30 and still no kits. Have to sleep just encase she wakes me at 5am


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

She isn't interested. Still feeling kits moving so that's ok.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

What day is she? when were they due?


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

No idea. She was attacked by a tom cat. But must be sometime soon


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just sit and wait....and wait...and wait ut:


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

I am waiting and waiting. There are fireworks going on outside so that will either make her wait longer or give the kits a push. I am so bored of being in this room, I know that.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

The waiting is the hardest thing, she will go when you least expect it, or when you leave the room.

good luck


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Getting worried now. She is fine and showing no ill affects at all but should this happen? She's eating, using the litter tray, sleeping and very affectionate and I can still see kit movement. Is it common that labour can start and then stop?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

My vet told me that if a cat is stressed or not happy she can stop her labour. Poppys babies stopped moving before she went into labour, the only moving they did was moving themselves down to the birth canal. Maybe she's not quite ready yet. The waiting nearly killed me.

good luck keep us posted

xx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Started at just gone half seven. I still born so far....................


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Make that two


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope there's some good news later!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

omg im so sorry! i hadnt realised you wrote stillborn. im so sorry. are any alive?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

keep us updated

xx


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

thinking of you both xx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

What do you guys think about the stillborns. Leave them with her or remove them? She has already eaten some of the second one.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG i am so sorry, were any a live. I would remove them and replace them with a rolled up sock, i read a post on here and she had lost her kitties and that is what she did, she would lye with the sock and clean it. If she has any that have suvived then i don't think that she would miss them. If none have survived then this might work.

Sorry once again

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh no this is terrible. im so sorry. how many are stillborn? are any alive?


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry to bring bad news but I think she has done now. There were only 2 and both were still born. It's all a bit doom and gloom this end. Got you guys all keyed up for kits and this is how it ended up


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh its so sad. Hopefully there will be another and it will be ok. How old is she?


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*Such sad news.*


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

That is so Sad I am really sorry for youxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't believe it i am so sorry, there not even mine and im upset. Thinking of you, are you going to take her to the vet just to make sure that they are all out and to give her the once over.

With love ruth

xx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Will take her to the vet in the morning. 2 kits is unusual isn't it? She is only 4. I figured she would be fine


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

What is she doing now? is she showing any more signs of anymore? have you removed them? im so so sorry hun, please let us know what happens at the vets.


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

So sorry xxx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

I will let everyone know what happens at the vets. She is just crying to go out now. She's out of her box and so I guess I will take out the kits. 
Thanks for every bodies wishes.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Oh no  How sad. So sorry for you. How sad that you could feel them moving not so long ago.
I feel a little freaked by the fact she ate a bit of one of them...yikes.
I hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Thinking of you. Just a thought, not a very nice one, id put the babies in a shoe box and take them the vet too, just so they can let you know if they were early or anything like that? Sounds disgusting but when I had a miscarriage they said I should have took what come away in.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww poor thing if they were early though give it a little while tonight and then feel her tummy gently as my graycie gave birth to 2 stillborn kits (one was 2 weeks before the others were born) and she still gave birth to 2 gorgeous healthy kits a few weeks later


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

How are you doing this morning, Hows the cat coping with this, Did anymore appear last nite. I though that poppy had finished so i went had had a snooze and when i checked on here there were 2 more so fingers crossed that there more in there and that they are ok. Thoughts are with you keep us updated on what the vet says

with love

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

hi just wondering what happened last night and at the vets, thinking of you. x


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok. Update. Don't get excited there is nothing happy to report. Called the vet and she said to wait 24 hours then give her another call. Genie spent last night shouting and wanting to get back to Sammy who was downstairs. She has been out with her this morning. Here's the thing....She is behaving just like she was a few hours before the kitten trauma of last night. Still not wanting to leave Sammy, still calling, still panting a bit on and off. She is obviously allot thinner but she isn't the size she was (heaven knows I wasn't when I had my son) but she still looks too pregnant to me. I can't feel any more movement. Any ideas. Vet said she might have more and the stress of losing the others might have made her stop.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

there could be lots of reasons, for one they may have been something wrong with the kittens thats why the cat aborted them and she could be carrying more kittens to term. its not overly common but it does happen


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

im just got my fingers crossed that she has some in there and that they are going to show an apperance later and be fit and healthy. Who is sammy ? im hoping there is going to be good news at the end of this. Thoughts with you and genie.

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh i hope shes done the same as the others are saying, so you have let her out? id be worried if there were more she may have them outside?


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

She is not very brave and spends her time in the garden or sitting in the doorway. She won't go outside the gate and I can see her all the time. Believe me, if she was looking ready I would take her in. Sammy is our tabby who is twice her size who is her best friend. 
Will try and post some pics so you guys can see who I keep talking about.
It has been a massive help to have you all leaving comments. Especially those who have been with this from the beginning.
Thanks

Hen
xx


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking about you. xxx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Here's hoping she may have another couple of little babies for you. Thinking of you. Are you going to take her to the vets to get her checked out ?? or did the vet just say sit and wait to see what happens ??


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

ah I am so hoping theres some good news at the end of this. what area do you live in? where you planning on keeping any of the kittens?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear the bad news you've had. I do hope things start to look up from now on. At least Genie seems healthy and is doing ok in herself. Thinking of you.

xx


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

I've just found this thread.
I am sorry to hear that you and Genie have had such a hard time 

Sending you both lots of well wishes x


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Vets says no more kits but Genie OK. She's fine today. Last night she was still trying to drag Sammy about by the neck and take her to her nest. Bless. She is being spayed in a couple of weeks.

Thanks again everyone.

P.s Sammy next. Will keep you posted


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Genie absolutely fine now. Going to see the nice vet next week .


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

Really pleased to hear that Genie has recovered. Keep us updated.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Thants excellent new, thank god she is ok.

xx


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Sammy is in labour now. It's all go in our house. Genie is with her and giving her a wash.


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm glad that genie is doing well now 

Good luck Sammy! x


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

thats exiting hope all goes well, please keep us updated. good luck to you all


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

How exciting HOORAY Keep us updated x


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

Sammy has had a kit and it's alive. Hope she looks after it


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

2 kits!! Both fighters


----------



## rolliekins (Aug 9, 2009)

We think it's done now and we have 4 kits. 2 black 2 tabby all long haired.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

long haired lil ones.. how cute hope to see pics of them soon


----------

